# Magrette Try-It-On tour!



## Martin_B

Hallo allemaal,

Zoals al een tijd geleden is aangekondigd, stelt Magrette een horloge beschikbaar om uit te proberen. Het gaat om de Moana Pacific Diver Pro Black:








Het idee is dat dit horloge een tour maakt langs mensen die hier op Kaliber 2010 actief zijn, en dat je het horloge ongeveer een week tot je beschikking hebt om uit te proberen. Het enige dat je hievoor hoeft te doen is een kort verhaaltje, bijvoorkeur met wat foto's, hier op het forum te plaatsen, en er voor te zorgen dat het horloge bij de volgende deelnemer terecht komt. Dit kan per post, maar nog leuker is persoonlijke overdracht.

Als je mij via PM laat weten dat je aan dit initiatief wil deelnemen, zal ik zorgen dat er een route wordt gemaakt waarbij zoveel mogelijk afstanden en vakantieplannen worden meegenomen. Het is dus erg handig als je behalve je adres mij ook even doorgeeft wanneer je op vakantie bent.

Ik hoop dat veel mensen mee gaan doen aan dit leuke initiatief :-!

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Stevo

En, al deelnemers? Tijdje terug was een aantal geïnteresseerd. Ben benieuwd. Horloge is beschikbaar, Pelicase is ook aanwezig voor veilig transport.. Ik hoor het wel!

Martin: bedankt!


----------



## T_I

Naar ik heb begrepen is Martin al flink aan het puzzelen voor de route. Ik kan nauwelijks wachten.


----------



## 104RS

Erg leuk initiatief, ik ben ook geïnteresseerd om deel te nemen.
Ik weet niet of ik misschien te kort actief ben hier om mee te mogen doen?


----------



## Martin_B

Sorry voor de radiostilte. Helaas ben ik de laatste twee weken zo druk geweest voor mijn vakantie morgen, dat ik het niet lukt dit nu nog voor elkaar te krijgen. Het aantal aanmelding was tot nu toe ook nog erg laag. Ik ga zo gauw ik terug ben over twee weken er vaart achter zetten en iedereen bestoken met PM's.

Tot dan,

Martin


----------



## T_I

Fijne vakantie. (en schiet wal leuke plaatjes)


----------



## Stevo

OK, dan ga ik ook morgen op vakantie. Ben eind Juli weer terug! Dan kan de tour dan starten.

PS: heeft iedereen die eerder (in het andere topic) gereageerd had zich al gemeld?

Groet,

Stephan


----------



## boeing767

Ik ben nog steeds geintresseerd


----------



## Martin_B

Update:
Zowel Stephan als ik zijn weer up en running, dus we kunnen de tour in principe beginnen. Ik zal deze week PM's gaan sturen aan degenen die al gereageerd hadden, en nieuwe geïnteresseerden zijn steeds welkom.

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## merl

Laat maar komen :-!


----------



## wizard0

check pm martin_B


----------



## boeing767

is er al iets meer bekend?? Het is al een tijdje stil ;-)

Ben toch wel erg benieuwd naar deze Magrette :-!


----------



## Martin_B

boeing767 said:


> is er al iets meer bekend?? Het is al een tijdje stil ;-)
> 
> Ben toch wel erg benieuwd naar deze Magrette :-!


Mea Culpa,

Door veel drukte aan mijn kant ben ik compleet vergeten hiermee verder te gaan. Ik ga vandaag gelijk actie ondernemen!

Sorry,

Martin


----------



## GeneH

Is er eigenlijk een mogelijkheid om nog mee te doen?


----------



## Martin_B

Zeker, stuur mij een PM met naam en adresgegevens, en ik zet je op de lijst.

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Martin_B

Na wat logistiek uitdagingen is hij gisteren bij mij binnengekomen :-!

Even een snapshot om een indruk te geven. Ik vind hem mooi!


----------



## Dimer

Martin_B said:


> Na wat logistiek uitdagingen is hij gisteren bij mij binnengekomen :-!
> 
> Even een snapshot om een indruk te geven. Ik vind hem mooi!


Gaaf!!


----------



## boeing767

Ben nog opzoek naar een duikhorloge/snorkelhorloge voor mijn vakantie naar de zon over 4,5 week :-d

Zonder gekheid, ziet er mooi uit!
We wachten in spanning af!


----------



## ScreenKiller

Heeft de volgende hem al ontvangen?


----------



## Dimer

Is dit nog aan?


----------



## Martin_B

Ja zeker!
Ik heb hem van de week overgedragen aan Merl. Ik heb de foto's gemaakt, maar zoek nog de tijd om even een verslagje te posten.


----------



## T_I

Ik ben benieuwd naar het verslag (en de planning van de rest van de tour, vooral wanneer ie komt buurten )


----------



## Martin_B

*De eerste halte*

Zo, nadat het horloge al weer een aantal dagen geleden naar Merl is vertrokken, eindelijk een momentje om even wat op te schrijven over mijn ervaringen met het horloge.
Mijn eerste indruk was vooral dat het een redelijk groot horloge is, vooral omdat ik tegenwoordig voornamelijk 40mm en kleiner draag, en deze is 44mm exclusief kroon. Dat gezegd hebbende, is het een heel erg fijn dragend horloge, die op de pols helemaal niet overdreven groot oogt, of zwaar aanvoelt. Met de meegeleverde D-Strap was het een erg comfortabele ervaring.





De fraaie kleur blauw maakt het een opvallende verschijning, temeer ook omdat hij niet te verstoppen viel onder de manchet van het overhemd ;-)

De plaat is voorzien van een dikke laag C3 lume, en als je van een lichte naar donkerder omgeving loopt zie je hem fel oplichten. 's Nachts kun je het horloge prima aflezen, zelf tot de volgende ochtend, zonder dat je hem speciaal hoeft 'op te laden' onder een lamp of zo.


Ik dacht alleen een aantal keer dat ik het horloge op de kop had, doordat ik niet gewend ben aan de dubbele cijfers onder, 06, in plaats van 6.

Het horloge loopt mooi op tijd, ik heb hem niet getimed, maar in de week dat ik hem droeg is hij minder dan een minuut gaan voor of achterlopen, dat is namelijk de grens waar het mij gaat opvallen. 
Verder is het horloge prima afgewerkt. De Fiddy-achtige lijnen van de geborstelde kast zien er erg mooi uit.






Ik moet bekennen dat ik het Heliumventiel niet nodig heb gehad ;-) Maar hij voldoet ook prima in andere vochtige omgevingen:





Ik heb het horloge met plezier gedragen. Mooi, goed afgewerkt, en prima afleesbaar. Voor mijn smaak is hij alleen net een tandje te groot, als hij er in 40mm zou zijn zou ik hem zeker overwegen aan te schaffen.



Stephan, bedankt voor dit initiatief, en op naar het volgende verslag!

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## FORaSEC

*Re: De eerste halte*

Het is stil hier!

Stephan
(Magrette, nu ingelogd als FORaSEC, andere sales pet).


----------



## Martin_B

*Re: De eerste halte*

Dat viel me ook op. Hij is nu als het goed is van Merl onderweg naar Dimer. 
Zal ik nog maar een extra plaatje indoen


----------



## FORaSEC

*Re: De eerste halte*



Martin_B said:


> Dat viel me ook op. Hij is nu als het goed is van Merl onderweg naar Dimer.
> Zal ik nog maar een extra plaatje indoen


Van Dimer weet je iig zeker dat je mooie foto's krijgt.... Graag met auto-onderdelen of pitspoezen Dimer! Japanese engines compared..... ;-)


----------



## Dimer

Hij is net binnen! Jullie moeten het nog even doen met deze telefoon foto's 

Mijn eerste indruk is heel erg goed! Prachtige blauwe kleur plaat, springt lekker in het oog zonder dat het 'too much' is. Qua formaat is ie ook goed, valt mooi om de pols. Ik ga m even dragen, betere foto's schieten en dan kom ik bij jullie terug


----------



## Dimer

Een hele goedemorgen vanuit Amsterdam!


----------



## FORaSEC

Leuk om "mijn" horloge in Amsterdam te zien. Leuk hoor. Kun je zo ff een picje maken dat hij in een bak met echte diamanten ligt? Eventueel gezet in sierraden. Met jouw werk moet dat toch lukken....?


----------



## Dimer

En een van na het werk 

Ik zal eens kijken wat ik aan foto's kan maken op kantoor met leuke spullen.


----------



## Dimer

Even een tussendoortje


----------



## Bidle

Ziet er goed uit!!


----------



## FORaSEC

Hele mooie foto, Dimer!


----------



## merl

Het heeft even geduurd maar hierbij mijn verslag.
Nadat ik het horloge bij Martin had opgehaald viel me het complete package meteen op. Erg fijn dat het horloge in een pelicase komt met ook nog een tool er bij! :-!
Zoals het eigenlijk ook hoort bij een duikhorloge ;-)

Het horloge op de bijgeleverde Nato gezet die er qua kleur goed bij past.









Met de verschillende kleuren in de dial is het een kleurrijk geheel en valt het horloge lekker op.
Het horloge is goed afgewerkt en werkt goed. Ook ik heb het horloge niet getimed maar grote afwijkingen zouden me wel opgevallen zijn in de periode dat ik het horloge had.









Vooral de bezel vind ik erg geslaagd. Het is een soort mat zwart en past goed bij het geheel.









De uurmarkeringen zijn van een dikke laag lume en zoals Martin al aangaf werkt de lume erg goed!









Het horloge draagt erg prettig en was voor mij qua grootte perfect. Ook het gewicht was prima, niet te zwaar en niet te licht voor een duikhorloge.
Helaas ben ik vooral een vakantieduiker en heb ik het horloge niet de diepte in kunnen nemen.









Al met al een prettige eerste ervaring met het merk Magrette. Dit horloge zou zeker in aanmerking komen als ik weer eens een duiker wil. Al zou het dan denk ik de zwarte worden.

Stephan bedankt voor het mogelijk maken van deze tour en Martin bedankt voor het organiseren!


----------



## Bidle

Leuke en voornamelijk goede review!


----------



## FORaSEC

Nog even voor de helderheid: de Pelicase is niet standaard hoor. Dan zou er ruim 60 euri of zo bovenop moeten en we weten dat dat de meesten klanten liever niet zien. Het is wel ideaal voor een tour zoals deze: dan blijft het een beetje heel allemaal. Normaal komt het horloge op de rubberen band.


----------



## merl

FORaSEC said:


> Nog even voor de helderheid: de Pelicase is niet standaard hoor. Dan zou er ruim 60 euri of zo bovenop moeten en we weten dat dat de meesten klanten liever niet zien. Het is wel ideaal voor een tour zoals deze: dan blijft het een beetje heel allemaal. Normaal komt het horloge op de rubberen band.


Jammer, de Pelicase misstaat em niet


----------



## Strakkejakke

Eigenlijk een super mooi klokje dit! Zeker met die dikke bruine D-strap! Op hoeveel moet deze komen? Vrees wel dat 44 voor mijn 6.5 inch polsje net iets te klein is...

Wel een leuk initiatief trouwens!


----------



## Bidle

Strakkejakke said:


> Eigenlijk een super mooi klokje dit! Zeker met die dikke bruine D-strap! Op hoeveel moet deze komen? Vrees wel dat 44 voor mijn 6.5 inch polsje net iets te klein is...
> 
> Wel een leuk initiatief trouwens!


Ik was ook nieuwsgierig en met een kleine google-actie kom je op €499,- uit. 6,5" is idd niet al te groot, maar de omvang zegt niet alles. Gaat vaak ook om de vorm van de pols; rond, plat, etc.


----------



## FORaSEC

Bidle said:


> Ik was ook nieuwsgierig en met een kleine google-actie kom je op €499,- uit. 6,5" is idd niet al te groot, maar de omvang zegt niet alles. Gaat vaak ook om de vorm van de pols; rond, plat, etc.


Vanaf mid december is dit model weer in 5 kleurcombi's te verkrijgen. Zie daarvoor Magrette Timepieces Europe - Welcome. Prijs van de blauwe is 499, de zwarte PVD 529, Rose goud PVD 549, All black 529, Vintage brown 529. Voor een kaliber aanbod, stuur me even een PB of een mail via [email protected].


----------



## T_I

Vandaag, na het shoppen voor Sinterklaas, werd kort na thuiskomst een pakje geleverd. Hij's binnen.










Goed verpakt en op de Nato waar Merl 'm mee gedragen heeft. Na het omdoen viel meteen het gewicht op. M'n Orient is het zwaarste horloge tot nu toe geweest dat om m'n pols hing.

Leuk zo'n horloge, maar tja, hoe test je een duiker als je niet duikt en was er niet gevraagd om een foto van het horloge bij aan auto. Dat was goed te combineren met het feit dat de 340 dit jaar nog niet gewassen was en dat dit wel heel hard nodig was. Op naar de wasstraat en boenen... het resultaat is er, de 340 is schoon en een foto van de Moana bij een auto, wat wil je nog meer...










Hij doet het nog, dus spatwaterdicht is ie in elk geval. De 500M claim mag iemand anders testen. Bij thuiskomst is het horloge wel meteen op leer gegaan. Ondanks dat de nato een bijpassende kleur heeft vind ik een Nato, zeker van deze lengte, niet prettig zitten. Met kleine pols is deze op het op 2 na laatste gat te lang om het restant netjes weg te werken.

Met deze foto's moeten jullie het even doen, de SLR ga ik nog wel opgraven voor een echte shoot en de klus camera is nu even dood, accu leeg,


----------



## T_I

Zo, de Magrette is weer door naar de volgende gelukkige. Hij kwam op de Nato, en gaat weer door op leer.



















Ik vind het een leuk idee en een goede mogelijkheid om een duiker te proberen. Het horloge heeft een solide bouw en vooral de blauwe wijzerplaat sprak me erg aan. Ik heb het horloge niet kunnen betrappen op achter of voor lopen, maar dat kan ook aan mij liggen. Zo nauw let ik niet op de tijd. Er waren wel wat dingen die me opvielen aan het horloge.


Het is een best wel groot horloge.
Vooral op de nato komt dit sterk naar voren, het bandje is te dun om bij het horloge te passen. Op leer was het geheel in verhouding meer in balans. 
Het horloge is zwaar, 135 gram op leer.
Weer de nato, daar hangt ie heel duidelijk aan het bandje, terwijl het horloge op leer weer meer in balans is. 
De wijzerplaat vind ik erg mooi, zeker in blauw. De zwarte randen er omheen doen in mijn ogen afbreuk aan de wijzerplaat. 
De gang reserve vind ik met de geconstateerde 28 uur aan de krappe kant.
Als je 'm dagelijks draagt is het meer dan genoeg, voor een liefhebber met meerdere horloges is het toch wel jammer dal ie binnen 36 uur stil staat.
Ik heb 'm verstuurd terwijl het horloge was opgewonden en gelijk gezet op 7:50 de 30e. Rekening houdend met een 31e die het horloge vast gaat weergeven ben ik wel benieuwd wat de tijd is die het horloge weergeeft bij uitpakken. 
De brezel draait alleen tegen de klok in rond. Ik weet niet of dit normaal is bij duikers, maar ik vond het apart.
Tevens gaf de layout van de brezel en de buitenste zwarte ring in het horloge mij het gevoel dat de de driehoek op de brezel niet exact op de 12 uitkomt in de normale stand. Ronddraaien gaf echter weer dat dit of een optische illusie is of dat de oorzaak in de allignment van de zwarte rand in de kast. Overigens vond ik dat de brezel wel veel speling heeft. 
De kroon moet eerst los geschroefd worden alvorens je kan opwinden, datum verzetten of tijd verzetten. euk detail, maar gezien de 500M WR claim lijkt me dit de logische oplossing om tegen de druk te kunnen. 

Al met al was het voor mij een zeer nuttige kennismaking met een dergelijk horloge. Zou ik het horloge kopen? Dat hangt af van de vraag voor of na de tour.

Voor:
Gezien de dial waarschijnlijk wel, ik vind 'm leuk, uit nieuwsgierigheid vast ook. Ik zou 'm echt nauwelijks dragen en dat vind ik wel erg zonde van een horloge, zeker in deze prijsklasse. (10% duurder dan de wagen waar ik in rij en dagelijks van afhankelijk ben voor m'n werk) Hou zou gezien de prijs dan ook vast niet lang in de collectie verblijven.

Na:
Nee, het horloge is voor mij te zwaar en te groot. Op leer is hij wel te dragen, maar met mijn kleine pols (16 cm) zou ik in de leren band al snel een gat bij laten maken. Op de nato hing hij voor mijn gevoel als een klomp metaal aan m'n pols. Ook op deze band zat ik nagenoeg aan het einde van de gaten (bij het op 2 na laatste gat hing het horloge te los, bij het op 1 na laatste gat zat ie net te strak) en het deel dat overblijft is bij deze banden dan te lang. (weet ikd at ok, dus geen nato's voor mij)

De 3 zwaarste horloges die ik heb zijn m'n Orient (73 gram), de Kemmner (86 gram) en de Ascot Salvaore (90 gram) en van die laatste merk ik al dat ik 'm niet heel veel draag. Mocht de wijzerplaat incl wijzers in een regulier horloge gebruikt worden dan is de kans dat ik ga sparen voor het horloge echter wel aanwezig. (mits < 90 gram) De kwaliteit was prima en het design goed genoeg voor mij. Ik blijf echter bij m'n mening dat zware horloges voor mij niets zijn, iets dat ik ook al met de quartz horloges merkte. Helaas zijn echte duikers juist vanwege het doel zwaarder en lomper. (en ik zou geen 'nep' duiker willen hebben alleen voor de looks, daar vind ik de extra ringen te lelijk voor)

Ik heb in elk geval leuk kunnen spelen met de camera, daar was het horloge een goed onderwerp voor. (al moet ik wel de objectieven reinigen zie ik, teveel haren en stofjes ;-) )



















En m'n eerste geslaagde lume shot. ;-)


----------



## Bidle

Leuke review! 

Dat van die bezel dat hoort. Zodat als je hem onder water per ongeluk verdraaid, hij altijd meer tijd laat zien ipv minder. Dit voor de veiligheid van de duiker.
Heb destijds een keer een heel stuk geschreven over duikringen.

Wellicht nog een tip/weetje. Er zijn verschillende soorten Nato's, ook dikkere en stuggere. Dit kan voor sommige horloges fijner zijn. Daarnaast nog tweedelige en daarvan heb je ook een paar mooie dikke.


----------



## T_I

Bidle said:


> Leuke review!


Bedankt. Ik vond het ook leuk om eindelijk eens te schrijven over iets anders dan auto's (Ik ben 'Waar gebeurd' columnist in de Klassiek & Techniek) of IT. (werk)



Bidle said:


> Dat van die bezel dat hoort. Zodat als je hem onder water per ongeluk verdraaid, hij altijd meer tijd laat zien ipv minder. Dit voor de veiligheid van de duiker.
> Heb destijds een keer een heel stuk geschreven over duikringen.


Ik neem aan dat je bedoeld minder ipv meer. Ik neem aan dat de ring aangeeft hoeveel lucht je nog hebt. Liever met teveel lucht naar boven komen dan niet omdat je te weinig had.



Bidle said:


> Wellicht nog een tip/weetje. Er zijn verschillende soorten Nato's, ook dikkere en stuggere. Dit kan voor sommige horloges fijner zijn. Daarnaast nog tweedelige en daarvan heb je ook een paar mooie dikke.


Dan moet ik eens kijken naar de dikkere, deze was de typische dunne en die vind ik niet in verhouding met het horloge. De leren band was echter perfect. (ik zou 'm haast los willen bestellen voor een ander horlige) De rubberen heb ik niet op het horloge gehad. Naast dat ik het geen fijn materiaal vind, vond ik het best wel een geklus met de tool om de springbar er goed in te krijgen. De tool vond ik wat te dik voor het werk. Op zich wel jammer, de sluiting had ik wel willen testen.


----------



## Bidle

T_I said:


> Ik neem aan dat je bedoeld minder ipv meer. Ik neem aan dat de ring aangeeft hoeveel lucht je nog hebt. Liever met teveel lucht naar boven komen dan niet omdat je te weinig had.


Nope, verkeerde aanname. Hij laat niks zien over je hoeveelheid perslucht tov tijd. Je verbruik varieert namelijk.

Als je ziet dat je horloge meer tijd aangeeft, denk je dus dat je al langer op een bepaalde diepte bent. Maw dat je eerder actie moet ondernemen. Als je minder tijd zou aflezen, zou dit juist gevaarlijk kunnen zijn.

Straks zal ik het stukje even plaatsen.


----------



## boeing767

Hierbij dan mijn impressie van de Magrette

Nog voordat ik het horloge binnen kreeg stond het horloge voor mij al met 0-1 achter. Waarom? Ik ben nooit een echte liefhebber geweest van duikershorloges. Het design heeft mij nooit echt aangesproken, dus de Magrette had bijvoorbaat al een moeilijk taak om mij te overtuigen. Is dit gelukt?

*The package*







Origineel en leuk, het blauwe koffertje geeft gelijk aan dat de fabrikant duidelijk op de details let. Het horloge zelf zat bij aankomst op de lederen band. Deze lederen band voelt lekker aan en ziet er mooi uit. De afwerking van deze band vond ik dik in orde. Daarnaast zat er nog een siliconenband en een zulu (of is het toch een nato)band bij.

*Het horloge*
Ik heb zelf een vrij kleine pols, maar ik draag eigenlijk altijd 44mm a 45mm horloges. Groter is geen gezicht als je het mij vraagt om mijn pols van 17 cm. Aangezien dit horloge in deze categorie valt was deze "try it out tour" voor mij interessant.








De wijzerplaat is mooi blauw (iets wat ik persoonlijk altijd mooi vind). De algehele afwerking van het horloge is ook mooi. Er is ook hier weer duidelijk op de details gelet. Als ik bijvoorbeeld kijk naar de siliconenband dan valt duidelijk op dat er tijd is besteed aan het uiterlijk. De naam van het merk staat er mooi ingegraveerd en de band zelf is afgewerkt met mooie "aluminium look"

*Het dragen zelf*
Ik heb hem de afgelopen tijd veelvuldig gedragen. Vooral met de zwarte siliconenband. Ik heb mijn oordeel dan ook voornamelijk gebaseerd op deze combinatie.

· _De magrette met zulu strap:
_







o Mooi, de blauwe kleur is redelijk gelijk met die van de wijzer plaat. Ik had in de review van T_I gelezen dat het horloge wat hangt op dit bandje, ik heb dit zelf niet echt kunnen constateren. Mogelijk omdat mijn pols iets breeder is of omdat ik aan het afglij gevoel gewend ben (ik heb ook een zwaardere TW Steel 52 op een Nato strap).

· _De magrette met lederen band:_
o Wederom mooi, de kleurencombinatie van de band met de wijzerplaat geeft een mooi passend contrast. Helaas had ik met mijn pols last van het feit dat geen van de gaatjes echt goed was. Bij het ene gaatje zat ie te ruim en bij de andere weer net te krap (wie kent dit probleem nou niet 

*Is hij stevig?*








Een test is test dus ik heb mijn horloge ook meegenomen naar het "winteronderhoud" op mijn zweefvliegclub. Het horloge voelde zich goed thuis tussen al andere "pilotenhorloges", en hij heeft een dagje sleutelen overleefd.

*Is hij waterdicht?*








Het horloge kwam net te laat binnen voor een grondige test, aangezien ik die week ervoor nog in Kaapverdië zat, maar dat mocht de pret niet drukken. Ik kan met de onderstaande test volmondig zeggen dat ie waterdicht is! Helaas heb ik dus niet de fabrieksopgave kunnen testen, wellicht nog iemand anders 

*Wat vond mijn directe omgeving van het horloge?*
Het minst belangrijke onderdeel van deze gehele test, niks is zo persoonlijk als een horloge, maar ik wil hem jullie toch niet onthouden. Mijn directe vriendinkring zijn mensen die ik maar even gemakshalve omschrijf als het "standaard horlogevolk" - lees, hij moet het doen en er leuk uitzien. De reacties waren positief, maar toen ik ze liet raden naar de verkoopprijs was het hoogst gehoorde bedrag 150 euro.

*Samengevat*
Zoals ik eerder zei ben ik niet een fan van duikershorloges. Wel is dit een horloge wat naar mij toe is gaan groeien. Hoe meer ik droeg, hoe vrolijker ik er van werd. De verschillende bandjes zorgen ervoor dat je lekker kan combineren, maar ik vind dit niet een meerwaarde, omdat ik liever niet zou betalen voor drie meegeleverde bandjes die ik niet zelf heb uitgekozen (ieder zijn smaak).

Zou ik hem kopen? Ik kan na deze test zeggen dat ie niet direct op mijn shortlist staat, maar als men met een mooi aanbod komt van dit horloge (van deze test) dan zou ik het wel serieus overwegen 

Zou ik hem kunnen adviseren aan vrienden? Zeker!

*Positief*
· Het draagcomfort
· Het uiterlijk
· Het horloge voelt stevig en solide gebouwd aan


*Minder positief*
· Het constructiesysteem van de siliconenband is niet al te handig en schiet wel is los.
· De lume is niet al te sterk (lijkt me onderwater niet echt handig).
· Horloge is niet op te winden zonder dat je de kroon los maakt.
· Ik betaal niet graag voor verschillende meegeleverde bandjes die ik niet zelf heb uitgekozen.


----------



## Inca Bloc

boeing767 said:


> Hierbij dan mijn impressie van de Magrette
> .


Wat me opvalt is dat je je uurwerk "ondersteboven-achterstevoren" aanhebt? Is daar een reden voor?
Mvg,
Inca Bloc


----------



## Inca Bloc

Inca Bloc said:


> Wat me opvalt is dat je je uurwerk "ondersteboven-achterstevoren" aanhebt? Is daar een reden voor?
> Mvg,
> Inca Bloc


sorry, Inca Bloc heeft blijkbaar het "maandagsyndroom"........Je had me liggen door het uurwerk zowel links àls rechts aan te doen. 
OT : erg mooi uurwerk imo
(ps : enne, persoonlijk zou ik die extra bandjes wél leuk vinden hoor)
Mvg


----------



## FORaSEC

Leuk verslag. Ik had niet begrepen dat de test-tijd zo lang zou zijn? 

Hoe staat het er voor op de lijst? Hoeveel personen mogen nog? 

Overigens: de Pelicase is zeker niet standaard. Erg leuke dingen maar stevig aan de prijs (denk aan 55 euro). Bij de aankoop kun je zelf bepalen wat voor band(en) je wilt.

Stephan
(Magrette, maar ingelogd onder FORaSEC vandaag).


----------



## boeing767

Inca Bloc said:


> sorry, Inca Bloc heeft blijkbaar het "maandagsyndroom"........Je had me liggen door het uurwerk zowel links àls rechts aan te doen.
> OT : erg mooi uurwerk imo
> (ps : enne, persoonlijk zou ik die extra bandjes wél leuk vinden hoor)
> Mvg


heheh, maandag ik weet het... Ik adviseer je een extra sterke koffie als medicijn :-d

Ik draag eigenlijk altijd mijn horloges rechts, aangezien ik in de zomer vaak vlieg en gezien de krappe cockpits ik linksdragend mijn horloges regelmatig stoot, niet zo fijn dus.

Natuurlijk vind ik die extra bandjes leuk, maar niet als ik er zelf voor moet betalen, zie liever een wat lagere prijs (zodat ik voor dat geld zelf nog bandjes kan uitkiezen). Maar goed, dat is natuurlijk mijn mening


----------



## FORaSEC

boeing767 said:


> heheh, maandag ik weet het... Ik adviseer je een extra sterke koffie als medicijn :-d
> 
> Ik draag eigenlijk altijd mijn horloges rechts, aangezien ik in de zomer vaak vlieg en gezien de krappe cockpits ik linksdragend mijn horloges regelmatig stoot, niet zo fijn dus.
> 
> Natuurlijk vind ik die extra bandjes leuk, maar niet als ik er zelf voor moet betalen, zie liever een wat lagere prijs (zodat ik voor dat geld zelf nog bandjes kan uitkiezen). Maar goed, dat is natuurlijk mijn mening


1 Band is standard, rest betaal je extra. Ben het namelijk met je eens. Heb zelf ook veel horloges gekocht met weer een zooi nato's die ik al had erbij. Dus lekker zelf bepalen.


----------



## Inca Bloc

boeing767 said:


> Natuurlijk vind ik die extra bandjes leuk, maar niet als ik er zelf voor moet betalen, zie liever een wat lagere prijs (zodat ik voor dat geld zelf nog bandjes kan uitkiezen). Maar goed, dat is natuurlijk mijn mening


 idd, dat begrijp ik. Feit is dat je niet wist dat je ze er bij zou krijgen, en TOCH de prijs betaalde die men vroeg, dus imo, kan je het ook als "geste" of "cadeau" bekijken. Enfin, ik wil maar zeggen : It's all about the point of view ;-)


----------



## boeing767

FORaSEC said:


> 1 Band is standard, rest betaal je extra. Ben het namelijk met je eens. Heb zelf ook veel horloges gekocht met weer een zooi nato's die ik al had erbij. Dus lekker zelf bepalen.


Ik wist niet dat er standaard 1 band bij zat... Je had er blijkbaar 2 extra bij gedaan... Ik dacht dat dit standaard was (gezien ook de extra ruimte in box hiervoor). Duidelijk verhaal


----------



## T_I

boeing767 said:


> Ik had in de review van T_I gelezen dat het horloge wat hangt op dit bandje, ik heb dit zelf niet echt kunnen constateren. Mogelijk omdat mijn pols iets breeder is of omdat ik aan het afglij gevoel gewend ben (ik heb ook een zwaardere TW Steel 52 op een Nato strap).


Klopt, als je pols 17 cm is dan red je het blijkbaar net mer de Nato, mijn pols is 16, wat de Nato te lang maakt. Daarnaast draag ik ook lichtere horloges, dus dat zal vast ook meegewogen hebben in mijn oordeel. (al ben ik het helemaal met je eens was de duikers betreft  )



boeing767 said:


> Ik wist niet dat er standaard 1 band bij zat... Je had er blijkbaar 2 extra bij gedaan... Ik dacht dat dit standaard was (gezien ook de extra ruimte in box hiervoor). Duidelijk verhaal


De box is ook extra, naar ik heb begrepen.


----------

